# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Looking to buy ASRO antique drawbolt lock

## brydiemaguire

collector from Australia looking for ASRO flat lock UK brand and manufacture from around 1940 (please see original advert attached).

It is made under UK patent numbers 483048 and 458316.

It is about 83x35x20 and the catch is about 35 high.

Any leads on where we could find such a lock, please let me know.

Thanks,
Brydie

----------

